# Our weekend



## Carriana

For those of you on my FB this will be a repeat so sorry.

Lucy and I went down to Oregon for the ABKC Battle of the Bulls III. This was her first show since she was 3.5 months old. Out of three shows Lucy wound up with a first, a second and a third place in Junior Classic female group (1-2). She also took reserve classic female in the second show. The second place came under judge Ron Ramos who told us that with more practice at handling skills we will bring home a lot more wins. It was nice to hear from a well respected judge. Lucy rocked during the second show where she brought home the blue ribbon. It just so happened to be my birthday on Saturday and that was the best birthday present EVER!


























I also got to meet GrCH Beastro, I swear that dog competes in every ABKC show in the country!


















And Lucy girl was just absolutely exhausted at the end of the weekend.










Thanks for looking


----------



## hashbrown

Congrats! and you and I have the same birthday!:roll: Happy Belated


----------



## Carriana

Thanks Jeff


----------



## BCdogs

Congrats! Great job


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Sooooo happy for you!! Lucy is such a beaut! Any plans for show Opie? Oh and Beastro is just awesome!


----------



## Carriana

::::COACH:::: said:


> Sooooo happy for you!! Lucy is such a beaut! Any plans for show Opie? Oh and Beastro is just awesome!


Yes, I'd like to. He needs a lot of work before I can show him though. He's a boy so his puppy brains are extra bad lol.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~StangChick~

Oh wow so awesome!! Congrats!! Great pics and happy belated birthday pretty lady!


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Nice job ..lookin good


----------



## Carriana

BCdogs said:


> Congrats! Great job





~StangChick~ said:


> Oh wow so awesome!! Congrats!! Great pics and happy belated birthday pretty lady!





mccoypitbulls said:


> Nice job ..lookin good


Thanks all, I am pretty pleased with the results. Sure, I'd have liked to take home more wins but for as little showing experience as we both have I think this is just the beginning for us


----------



## ames

So happy for Lucy and you!! Can't ask for a better weekend  glad she is making you proud! 

Happy belated Jeff  you too Carrie but I already told you hahaha


----------



## TeamCourter

Congrats again on that blue ribbon girl! I'm happy for you


----------



## redog

That's a great dog Carrie, congrats and keep it up.


----------



## bluefamily

Congratulations! It is always good to have everybody else agree that your dog is fabulous! Way to go!


----------



## jttar

Congratulations to you both --- "I love Lucy". A happy belated birthday to you Carriana, a proud day. Thanks for the pictures, the forth one is a great one of you both.


----------



## Carriana

jttar said:


> Congratulations to you both --- "I love Lucy". A happy belated birthday to you Carriana, a proud day. Thanks for the pictures, the forth one is a great one of you both.


That'sABKC GrCH Beastro in that picture. He's the most winning bully in the ABKC, but thank you


----------

